# Work Comp Pr-4 report



## anggand@aol.com (Aug 16, 2011)

Anybody know what cpt code to use to bill a Pr-4 report on a work comp pt?? We used to use cpt code 99080-17 but carriers are no longer recognizing the code anymore.


----------



## sla696 (Aug 26, 2011)

99080 -17 is still used for PR 4 reports, per CA OMFS.


----------

